# BLASC aktualisiert nicht mehr die Datenbank



## Scrat2Scrat (9. April 2010)

Moni zusammen,

bei mir überträgt BLASSC anscheinend keine Daten mehr an die Buffed Datenbank.
Meine Charaktere werden nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Mein Sys ist:
Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit

Betroffenes Spiel: Runes of Magic

Die Installation und Konfiguration von BLASC hat ohne weiteres geklappt.
Fehlermeldungen tauchen auch nicht auf.

Ist dieses Fehlverhalten schon bekannt.


----------



## Scrat2Scrat (15. April 2010)

Habe die Lösung gefunden.
BLASC 3 funktioniert nicht unter Win7 64 Bit.

Die Installation klappt auch aber die übertragenen Daten werden nicht in der Datenbank von Buffed gespeichert.
Mit 2.5 klappt es nun.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2010)

Scrat2Scrat schrieb:


> Habe die Lösung gefunden.
> BLASC 3 funktioniert nicht unter Win7 64 Bit.



Sorry für die späte Antwort. Mh, bei mir läuft es unter Win 7 64 bit.
In welches Verzeichnis hattest du es installiert? Wärst du bereit es nochmal zu installieren und bei Problemen diese genauer zu Beschreiben und uns die log.txt aus dem Installationsverzeichnis zukommen zu lassen?


----------



## Frodob035 (15. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort. Mh, bei mir läuft es unter Win 7 64 bit.
> In welches Verzeichnis hattest du es installiert? Wärst du bereit es nochmal zu installieren und bei Problemen diese genauer zu Beschreiben und uns die log.txt aus dem Installationsverzeichnis zukommen zu lassen?



Ich habe auch gerade Blasc 3 unter Win 7 pro 64 bit installiert.
Bei mir importiert er den Character auch nicht in die Datenbank.
mfg


----------



## Powershot (16. April 2010)

Bis zum 13.4. hat es aber funktioniert, es kann also nur am Server oder am BLASC-Addon für RoM liegen.
Ich spiel schon seit Monaten unter W7 Pro 64 Bit.
Sollte eine Neuinstallation das Problem beheben können?


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2010)

Wir haben die letzten Tage das OS all unserer Server aktualisiert - dadurch kommt es momentan zu einem Problem mit den Scripten zum Aktualisieren der Daten für die Datenbanken, egal ob WoW, RoM oder WAR. Wir arbeiten jedoch bereits daran.


----------



## Powershot (16. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die detaillierte Info, ich habe übrigens noch BLASC 2.5 installiert.


----------



## Frodob035 (16. April 2010)

Ich danke auch für die schnelle Information.
Dann wer ich es mal noch nicht deinstallieren.


----------



## Frodob035 (16. April 2010)

Mir ist noch eine weitere Sache aufgefallen die ich mir nicht erklären kann , seitdem ich Blasc 3 installiert habe .
Folgendes Problem :
Wenn das Spiel neugestartet wird , sind die Einstellungen der anderen addons zurückgesetzt.
Das heißt ich muss jedes mal die XBar II und die anderen addons neu konfigurieren. Bitte dringend um hilfe wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2010)

BLASC3 beeinflusst den WTF-Ordner nicht und löscht auch nix. Die einzige Aktion ist das rausziehen und hochladen der BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem SavedVariables-Ordner.


----------



## Frodob035 (16. April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, es geht um das Spiel Runes of Magic.
Es ist mir aus folgendem Grund aufgefallen:
Das erstmal wo ich das Spiel nach der installation von Blasc gestartet habe, war alles in Ordnung, 
nach einer weile habe ich das Spiel geschlossen , da kam die Meldung sinn gemäß Blasc hat übertragen.
Als ich dann eine weile später das Spiel erneut gestartet waren alle Addons verstellt.
Ich habe keine neuen installiert oder upgedated, noch ist das Spiel mit einem Fehler beendet wurde.

Update :
Habe gerade alles was mit blasc in Verbindung steht gelöscht um zu prüfen ob meine Vermutung stimmt.
Denn wie gesagt ich möchte nicht ständig alles neu machen müssen weil ein Tool nicht Ordnungsgemäß
funktioniert und die anderen Sachen beeinflusst.


----------



## Frodob035 (17. April 2010)

Ich habe alles frisch installiert und habe fest gestellt solange meine normalen addons installiert sind , funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.
Sobald Blasc bei mir dazu kommt verstellen sich die anderen Tools mit jedem Login muss alles neu konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Powershot (18. April 2010)

Hm, hat noch Jemand Anders diese Probleme?
Es könnte ja sein, dass es an einem bestimmten Addon oder Kombination liegen, welche nur Du installiert hast.
Ist es überhaupt ratsam auf BLASC 3.0 zu wechseln, weil bis auf die Serverprobleme funktioniert ja die Version 2.5 ohen Probleme,


----------



## BlackDragon3010 (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe das problem auch und Blasc sagt mir auch das der profiler nicht unterstützt wird genau so ist mir aufgefallen das einige addons hier nicht aktuell sind so wie pdinfo ist hier noch immer 0.34 giebt aber schon eine höhere den die von blasc macht immer interface fehler

und mein charackter kann ich auch nicht mit meinen profil verknüpfen aber in der daten bank ist er und meine sachen muss ich auch jedes mal neu einstellen das nerft

Irgend wie ist auch die addons daten bank kleiner geworden bei buffed für rom das war mal mehr


----------



## DaishiM (26. Mai 2010)

hiho zusammen,

habe auch das Problem mit W7 64bit - installiert Blasc3 und das erste Update haben einwadnfrei geklappt. Wenn ich das Tool jetzt aufrufe hängt es komplett und man
muss den Dienst klincken...

vorher mit blasc 2,5 hat alles gefunzt - schon merkwürdig


Ciao

PS: es geht um WoW :-)


----------



## Powershot (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habe Heute einmal interessehalber BLASC 3.0 installiert, nachdem Version 2.5 wohl keine Daten mehr überträgt oder nicht richtig.
Komischerweise wird BLASC im User-Ordner installiert, was soll das denn?
Dann findet BLASC meine RoM-Installation nicht, auch wenn ich manuell den Ordner angebe.
Welche Version funktioniert denn nun oder gibt es wieder Probleme mit der Datenbank?

Aso, benutze W7 64 Bit.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juni 2010)

In den User-Ordner wird es installiert, da Programme ab Vista nicht mehr in den Programme-Ordner schreiben dürfen, außer man erlaubt es expliziz während der Installation.

Hast du W7 einfach "drüber" installiert? War ROM zum Zeitpunkt der Windows-Installation schon auf der Platte?

Bei mir funktioniert BLASC3 unter W7 64Bit seit Beginn ohne Probleme.


----------



## Powershot (2. Juni 2010)

Ich habe im Januar W7 Pro 64 Bit komplett neu installiert und danach natürlich alle Programme, wie auch RoM und BLASC 2.5.
Mit kleineren Unterbrechungen hat dann ja auch alles funktioniert, nur am 24.5. wurden die Profile meiner Chars das letzte Mal in die Datenbank eingetragen, danach nicht mehr.
Es geht also zuerst einmal darum, warum werden mit der Version 2.5 keine Daten mehr eingetragen und dann erst um die Funktion der Version 3.0.
Wo V 3.0 installiert wird, ist ja auch erst einmal Mal egal, nach der Installation wird mir aber angezeigt, dass der Programmordner von RoM "automatisch" nicht gefunden wurde, sonst müsste er doch in der Tabelle darunter erscheinen oder?
Versuche ich den Ordner "manuell" zuzuweisen, wird behauptet, es wäre eine ungültige RoM-Installation.
Der Ordner BLASCProfiler im Addon-Ordner bleibt auch nach dem Schliessen des Spiels leer.
Das sind im Moment meine Probleme, aber ich werde es gleich noch einmal probieren mit V 3.0.


----------



## zeger (5. Juni 2010)

Blasc prüft auf die Datei "Client.exe" im RoM Installationsordner (z.B. D:\Games\Runes of Magic). Wird diese Datei nicht gefunden wird eine Meldung ausgegeben, dass die RoM Installation "Invalid" ist.
Für alle welche diese Meldung bekommen, könnt ihr bitte checken ob die Datei "Client.exe" im RoM Installationsordner vorhanden ist und hier Feedback geben?
Danke


----------

